# Yellow shrimp berries



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I noticed one of my yellow shrimp carrying her berries yesterday, a full batch. But today, i noticed she dropped almost all but 5...

I read that sometimes they do this if it's their first batch... 
Can someone confirm this? I don't want it to happen again.

Im new to shrimp keeping.

Help!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to Crustacean section..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes berried shrimp can lose their eggs. It is sometimes because the female is young or stressors (predators and/or poor water quality) can also cause this.

Hopefully this helps.

Stuart


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh thanks for the move. 

Do you think i should isolate the female until all her eggs drop and then try to artificially hatch it?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No, Peter. She will probably drop them all and moving her will stress her more.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok,

Thanks Stuart.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Like Stuart said dont move her and yea sometimes they just need to have a few batches to get used to it and not drop anymore


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

She still has 3 eggs with her. I think she's given up on trying to drop these and is carrying it around now. Is that normal?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It can happen, but they typically won't hatch out. But, you may just luck out !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

my yellow female did the same thing and hatched out 5 babies so I would just leave it and let it be?


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh wow Tang daddy,
You have so many tanks.
You must have a really big house.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Petah I actually don't have a big house, tanks are all small and everywhere...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As others said leave her be, if you move her you could stress her out more. She will get the hang of it and soon you will have lots!


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, since this all happened, two other females are now berried. 
Exciting times


----------

